# Greenup Dam



## Deke77 (Feb 8, 2006)

The fall bite is in full swing! There were 20 or so folks at the dam yesterday and most appeared to be catching several keepers and dozens of small fish. Take a look at the walleye that I landed. It is the largest walleye that I have every caught at Greenup.



It weighed 3 lbs 5 oz and was over 21 inches and was caught on a chartreuse tail and orange 1/4 oz lead-head jig. The water level and tow were perfect for light line fishing.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Yowsa!
Nice eye, fall is a great time for fish!
LMJ


----------



## fishymark (Apr 19, 2004)

11/14 report 2hours fishing caught 18 keepers over 15 inchs on gold spoons from a boat at the bullnose of the dam
ol dad


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

fishymark said:


> 11/14 report 2hours fishing caught 18 keepers over 15 inchs on gold spoons from a boat at the bullnose of the dam
> ol dad


Hey ol dad, you're talking about sauger?
And bullnose, is that the end of the lock wall?
LMJ


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice eye man! Do you think this cold snap will effect the fishing negatively? I am heading down tomorow mornin.


----------



## Deke77 (Feb 8, 2006)

I think the cooler weather will help, not hurt fishing for eyes. I'm more concerned about the rising water. The Advanced Hydrologic Prediction Service site predicts the level to rise about 3 more feet by Saturday. That along with this wind could make it a little more challenging to reach the bottom and to feel the nibbles. I still plan on giving it a shot at sun-up on Saturday (got to be home in time to root on the Buckeyes, my second favority eyes!).

Good luck and let us know how you did!


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice looking walleye . Maybe in the next 10 years or so we will see 10 pd walleye at Greenup . They sure are showing up more each year .


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

The coldest nastiest days I always had my best luck out there. Caught an 8# walleye 2 years back on a black w/red tail grub white 3/8 jighead with the snow coming down sideways, around 25 degree's, water stained and up around 8 feet from normal pool. Miserable to have to sit next to a fire for warmth yet incredible day for fishing I'll neaver forget. Took a limit of fish home with none under 20" that day. Bite should turn on, and I will be down soon to do at least a good days fishing the wall and below for eyes and wipers. Hopefully conditions are good when I come down.


----------



## fishymark (Apr 19, 2004)

yes & yes on friday the water had come up a few feet and the curent was strong the eyes moved off the dam wall back to the ohio side of river bite was slow at best fishing was better from the bank 
ol dad


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

any recent reports? Last day or two?


----------



## stumbo (Nov 13, 2007)

Down for a couple of hours this am. Was only going for whites or wipers though. Some whites started on the seam then they cracked a couple of gates and it stopped. Nothing after that. Probably about 25 to 30 eye fisherman on the rocks. Didn't notice much of anything going on. Hopefully some sun will help with wipers or whites..maybe tommorrow.


----------



## Deke77 (Feb 8, 2006)

Saugeye fishing was great on the rocks Tuesday afternoon. I saw several limits going home to the frying pan. I took 7 home; 6 were over 15 in. White and chartreuse tails worked well but some of the better fish were caught on clear with silver and black flakes. I noticed better hits when I used a red head. Lots of action; ain't it a great time of year.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Been fishing on the rocks about two times a week for about a month and think the bite picked up.Due to the big release of water fished the Kentucky side for a couple days with only one good sauger 15" ,sever small sauger and a few whites.Will be back on the rocks Monday.
Jake


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Welcome to you kyjake.I know you'll find the site as useful as I have. Do you ever fish the Ohio side? If you do,then we probably know each other!


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

When fishing the dam I mostly fish the Ohio side.Hadn't fished there since 1978
until this fall.Am sure we must have spoken at sometime.
This is a great fishing site with a lot of good information being exchanged.
Jake


----------

